# what are you doing



## fleamailman

("...me, I'm writing out this text because I feel no forum is ever really complete without a "what are you doing" thread..." mentioned the goblin, whereupon the captain shouted "...each man to his posts I tell you, for those readers are upon us now and we must sport with them with all that merits our name as ruthless writers here lest we flounder now, boson steady as she goes, this sea is ours for the taking and take it we will for sure...")


----------



## Xanados

I am editing another one of my Warcraft fiction stories. And yourself, Fleamailman?


----------



## fleamailman

("...well, when I'm not battling trolls of their forum, I'm helping writers on their forums I suppose, between doing the rounds elsewhere now..." replied the goblin, adding "...and I suppose too, the hardest part and yet the most rewarding part as well, is the simple fact that the "livewriter" is never far from oblivion, in that if he or she ever stops posting, then the show continues without one and one is forgotten, while at the same time these forum/venues start up and fold with infuriating repetition, so one has to be across many now, as if one is writing upon the sand between the tides perhaps...")


----------



## Graham Irwin

I'm working on my trilogy and learning my way around social marketing.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Working hard!!!
 Both on expanding our business as well as fine tuning my series. 

Progress is always hard won.


----------



## JazzTD

I'm drawing, aha completely off topic for this site. But that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Sparkie

I'm doing laundry.  And typing.  And watching _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_.  And eating Whoppers brand malted milk balls.  And picking up my guitar at odd intervals to practice a new song I've written.

Yes, I'm a bit crazy.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Watching the Saints game!  Who dat?

Edit: For purposes of gloating... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Sparkie said:


> I'm doing laundry.  And typing.  And watching _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_.  And eating Whoppers brand malted milk balls.  And picking up my guitar at odd intervals to practice a new song I've written.
> 
> Yes, I'm a bit crazy.



I don't have to show you any stinking badges!


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin was waiting for some gust of imagination to carry him off again, no, not that he disliked his dailylife at all, just that it was so thankfully limited to that same old known reality each time, in fact, it almost seemed a strange truth now, so much so, that the goblin suddenly laughed at himself saying "...*it's funny the way one just yearns for all these silly distractions only to regret that one's life has then passed by in doing them*..." but even now the goblin just waited upon his imagination for the next all enthralling daydream "...oh no, not yet another daydreaming mind in AWOL..." came the voice from the heavenly clouds above but the goblin by then was miles away 







59


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin is redoing today those habits of yesterday before he redoes them again tomorrow, saying "..._force of habit_ is a prison that doesn't need bars...", to which the goblin then added "...what changes with time is one's ability, and one's perspective with it, otherwise it the same thing year after year...", not that the goblin minded where there was no choice, in that one had to eat, sleep, bath and the like, but there were other less obvious habits that, if not seen to, would simply continue unseen like that skin cancer that one doesn't feel until it is too late, "...me, I'm stocktaking my habits this morning..." replied the goblin in answer to the question "what are you doing", and the list of habits was quite extensive






29


----------



## fleamailman

"...most of human interaction, and resulting conversation, is just saying that which is expected of one so that one can get back to more important things like daydreaming or reasoning other things in the back of one's mind..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...so why challenge, thus becoming ostracized by doing so, any expected norm where one can remain hidden in full view by simply playing the expected part and saying the right words with it...", simply 99% of ones whole life slips under the attention radar like this, 1% is actually retained in memory form through some aroused emotional awareness towards it, simply *one lives a life that one mostly forgets*






96


----------



## Xanados

fleamailman said:


> "...most of human interaction, and resulting conversation, is just saying that which is expected of one so that one can get back to more important things like daydreaming or reasoning other things in the back of one's mind..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...so why challenge, thus becoming ostracized by doing so, any expected norm where one can remain hidden in full view by simply playing the expected part and saying the right words with it...", simply 99% of ones whole life slips under the attention radar like this, 1% is actually retained in memory form through some aroused emotional awareness towards it, simply *one lives a life that one mostly forgets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96



Okay, maybe I have missed the specific post of yours that detailed why, but I'm not sure why you feel the need to attach random pictures every time you post.

On topic: Revising my 3 1/2 page short story to be posted tommorow.


----------



## fleamailman

("...well now, would you like me to explain the connection of the picture to its post now, I can if you wish, so which one don't you get then..." asked the goblin always friendly, knowing that someone who never posted pictures often missed the meaning within them, illustrating came with practice, adding "...anyway, I'm glad you're asking questions now, would you like me to delete my pictures then...")

"...me, I'm reading this wonderful post by admin now..." mentioned the goblin in approval and in need of a little practice then

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/news-announcements/2045-how-use-images-your-posts.html


----------



## alexthedecay

Reading some comics (Lady Mechanika).


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin was slowly absorbing the gist of the text written on a fair sized tin of rat poison he was holding, something like _warning, contains a very slow acting poison that works rather like your dailylife does. save that it's both cheaper and less bother, thank you for reading this, and have a nice day human, yours sincerely, the resident rodents_, "...so those rats are on to a good thing then, right, the kettle has boiled, now where's that coffee jar..." voiced the goblin aloud to himself over his laptop this breakfast time, "...actually, it's the same tin goblin..." came the small voice from a crack in the wall






60


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

I am doing several things at the same time... Smiling at the fact that I have created another child.. Finishing a bottle of local Chardonnay, and regretting that I have not been active in this rich community lately… Oh, and I am watching Dazed and Confused.


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin was trying to think of faraway places, yet now and again the cold cut through into his thoughts as that ever bitter wind somehow peculated from outside into the silent sitting room today, outside, where the sun should have been, a dull lit sky told the goblin yet again that without gloves and a scarf his hands and face would simply burn stiff with cold, and that it was through this harsh gauntlet of cold then that the wretched goblin now had to go for those groceries once more, "...pass, give this fate to someone else, some super hero, I am not worthy, no, please no..." sighed the goblin in vain recalling those images of the titanic colliding with that grocery cart and then slowly sinking into the sea of supermarket indifference as he opened the front door taking those first steps once more to the words "...for whom the gods wish to destroy they first send them shopping through all this then..."


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin is now vaguely watching his son try out his new game on his playstation called "doommagi" where the box, written in german and as far as the goblin could make out, reads: "a realtime action packed game here, where you get to chose between one of three heroic wise men _balthasar_, _gaspar_, and _melchior_ where, while trying to keep up with the traversing star, you relentlessly battle your way through those throngs of head-counting minions of the evil herrod on to bethlehem, collecting gold, frankincense and myrrh, only stopping to trade at the taverns for lifepoints, weapon/armour upgrades, and camel speedups", to which, the goblin admitted to himself that he might in fact be reading the explanation on the back to the box slightly wrong then






7


----------



## Dakkle

I'm listening to rugby highlights, checking out a random name generator and going over the new and improved plot I've started writing. It's only a few subtle changes but they mean a lot to me.


----------



## Xanados

Finishing part two of my warcraft fan-ficition.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I'm waiting on a call because I got lucky and found a seller for my sisters book!
Now all she has to do is finish it.


----------



## Dakkle

I'm watching Sweeney Todd (the one with George Hearn), and talking to my other half on facebook.


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin is looking up from the laptop out the window where the cold but sunny Chamonix afternoon shows a man with some muscular disorder erratically trying to help himself up onto the curb from a wheelchair where his carer hasn't quite got the knack it seems, so the goblin thinks nothing of it till the carer succeeds in getting the front wheels up and where in her first step it hits the goblin that she too limps badly, after which they then cross slow clumsy loving glances at one another and then laugh happily on their way together as it nothing had happened, that is, as if they were no different from anyone else, which of course they weren't any different, save perhaps that the goblin had now caught a bit of their happiness in his post here he felt, goblins often stole from life like this, "...we're not to be trusted you know..." whispered the goblin again with a smile







13


----------



## Graham Irwin

I'm eagerly awaiting the first proof copy of my second book, Legend of Alm: The Story of Slate Ahn Book II. 

I just finished it up yesterday, along with the artwork, which is now on my website. Legend of Alm - Legend of Alm home

Now, until the book comes, I get a few days of watching crap Netflix and playing Age of Wonders.

Life is good


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Graham Irwin said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the first proof copy of my second book, Legend of Alm: The Story of Slate Ahn Book II.
> 
> I just finished it up yesterday, along with the artwork, which is now on my website. Legend of Alm - Legend of Alm home
> 
> Now, until the book comes, I get a few days of watching crap Netflix and playing Age of Wonders.
> 
> Life is good


Congrats man!


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin was casting spells with his pen, saying "...well it only has to please one person, but that won't happen if one is timid now...", outside the bistro though, the snow fell to little puffs of smoke below rising from the huddled mass of a few remaining smokers who drank their coffees at the tables provided for them as if in some defiance to that anti smoking rule within the bistro now, and also in defiance too, against that continuous snowsfall, in fact the goblin admired their courage even, saying "...well, if they ever wanted to look cool by smoking, they have succeeded all too well at this point..."






76


----------



## fleamailman

once more seated between his coffee and his computer, slowly the goblin closes up his latest "today" and places it neatly into his past as yet one more "today" in a line of so many "todays" stretching back to a point beyond his own memory, where his mind, having a quick guess of how many memories he must now have memorized against some rough total of "todays" he has lived, feels cheated at how little he actually remembers now, even if he tries to deflect the self-resentment with a quick retort like "...but anyway what does anyone owe their past anyway, and how can someone pay it back in kind...", outside, upon the cold wet street, as if in some echo to the goblin's pensive reflective mood inside perhaps,  where the morning's rain had just continued unbroken on through this "today" then to this now late evening moment, until in the end, and upon giving up too, the goblin simply said "...well I guess we owe it to our past not to forget it, but *how we do so easily forget our past where we don't fight not to*..."


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin too, was musing over something about "the hijacking of ideology to create authoritarianism", in that he saw that when one compared nazism under hitler, and communism under stalin, that is, their both having universal welfare, youth movements, a state managed system, compulsory service, state created jobs, labor camps for undesirables and dissidents, etc., etc., etc., etc., it became clear that, although some ideological difference may still exist in the ideology alone, the actual results on the ground was a perfect match each time, "...so ether way, the path to authoritarianism seems paved in ideology then, so much so that fascism/communism/religion/fear and any other ideology too, are all usurped in their turn to create some authority here over those within its grasp..." mentioned the goblin, who somehow tried to have no ideology remaining anonymous throughout

Top Ten Signs Your Country May Be Going Fascist - YouTube


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I'm going over material for my college entrance interview tomorrow. 



We lost the baby (ectopic) So I decided to go back to school to take my mind off yet another disappointment. This is our third. 

Before the interview I have an appointment with a career path coordinator. Not sure if I want to go pre med or into law.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Very sorry to hear that, Lotus.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Thanks SideKick, 
Thats life, win some lose some. IDK if we will try again. There are millions of children who need good homes. Perhaps we will adopt. 

Either way, I need to focus on something else. Just set up an extra class where I can take a 10 week course to get my national certification in phlebotomy. Even though I already know all this and have done this work for two years in a hospital setting it seems here in VA one is not allowed to work with out that certificate.  

Anyhow, Thanks for the kind thoughts. Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

The Blue Lotus said:


> I'm going over material for my college entrance interview tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> We lost the baby (ectopic) So I decided to go back to school to take my mind off yet another disappointment. This is our third.
> 
> Before the interview I have an appointment with a career path coordinator. Not sure if I want to go pre med or into law.



I'm very sorry Lotus.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

So I fixed a major! I'm going to the Radiology program. I'm actually excited!!! Now I can't wait to get my degree as a radiologist. 
So the next few years of my life will be busy. Thankfully.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

The good news is that the program admissions office has seats the bad news is that I have been wait listed since I'm an out of state student. 

That just gives me time to buy all the first year books study and clep out of some of the more routine (boring) ones. :Biggrin:

Until then I am going to take some refresher classes with the hope that by doing so with high passing marks I will get accepted into the program in 2013. 


New Mexico here I come!!! :bounce: I move in 4 months time.


----------



## Reaver

Congrats Lotus!  New Mexico is a very nice state.  I worked in Dona Ana, near Las Cruces, for quite a while.  It's lovely.  Take a leisurely drive through the deserts there and you'll be sure to see herds of Axis, Fallow and Sika deer as well as Nilgai Antelope. Don't forget your camera---they're gorgeous animals.

As for what I'm doing...I finished a thirteen hour shift at 0800 PST and am still awake. I'll be crashing out soon, though.


----------



## Xanados

Reading Elantris.


----------



## Konjurer

Getting ready to go see my oncologist. Trying to psych myself up and stay positive.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Reaver said:


> Congrats Lotus!  New Mexico is a very nice state.  I worked in Dona Ana, near Las Cruces, for quite a while.  It's lovely.  Take a leisurely drive through the deserts there and you'll be sure to see herds of Axis, Fallow and Sika deer as well as Nilgai Antelope. Don't forget your camera---they're gorgeous animals.
> 
> As for what I'm doing...I finished a thirteen hour shift at 0800 PST and am still awake. I'll be crashing out soon, though.



NM is a really pretty place! I have friends that we visit there about twice a year. I'll be on their sofa for a bit while We transition things about. 



The medical school there is one of the best in the country which is wonderful as well. I can't wait to get started. I have been emailed a list of pre required classes (just now) that I need to take while I wait for a seat within the program. Poor Siva his head is spinning atm but, he is being supportive about the whole process. Which is always a good thing. 



Contacting the local community college was a good idea they have all the pre required classes there and the credits transfer with 0 issues but the price tag is by far lower! Again a good thing because funding for Med school is no joke.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Konjurer said:


> Getting ready to go see my oncologist. Trying to psych myself up and stay positive.



Good luck dear! Will pray for you.


----------



## Graham Irwin

Writing page 11 of the 3rd book in my trilogy...


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Fleshing out and developing an antagonist, which I should have done before I started 2 years ago


----------



## Arcturus

Trying to figure out why my antagonist resembles Miranda Priestly from _The Devil Wears Prada_.  It doesn't even make sense in the context of the story.

Ugh.  I suppose I've got Meryl Streep on the brain for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Hey Hey... Gooooooooo PATS!!!!! :dance:


----------



## gerald.parson

The Blue Lotus said:


> Hey Hey... Gooooooooo PATS!!!!! :dance:


:wink: That's what I am talking about!


----------



## myrddin173

Stupid Giants


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Yeah that was a tight game... thought they had it all sewn up for a moment, but there were too many missed ops. 

I lost 25 cents and a "Yes Dear Card" to the hubby over it. Now at some point in time when we are having a fight, he can pull out the card and regardless of if I am right or not I LOSE!  Jerks! :stomp:

Maybe now someone will pull Brady's head outta his rear end. He needs to spend more time throwing long and less time playing with his supermodel arm candy.

Someone really needs to go over the basics with the rest of the newbies too. Little things like blocking, protecting the QB, and oh IDK CATCHING THE FREAKING BALL!!!!!!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Taking a study break to write a few words in the novel. 
Not a horriable week after all. Thought it was going to be a really bad one since I missed my first lecture on thursday, and just barely managed to make it to the lab. 
All said and done I took a self test to see what I needed to work on still and managed to pull a 98.78 on it which is respectiable, not great, had I not missed the lecture I'm sure it would have been better but I'll live with it. 
The porno pic guy was found. Turns out he does work at a HS. And his GF the athletic director has a phone number that has 1 digit different from sis's and he was using his new I-Phone and stuffed up. He was really upset that it had ended up on a childs phone. And has offered to try and make it right. 
I'm about to log out write a few words and get ready for tomorrow's classes. Hope everyone is well. 
 
~BL~


----------



## Devor

The Blue Lotus said:


> The porno pic guy was found. Turns out he does work at a HS. And his GF the athletic director has a phone number that has 1 digit different from sis's and he was using his new I-Phone and stuffed up. He was really upset that it had ended up on a childs phone. And has offered to try and make it right.



Wow.......


----------



## Jess A

Waiting for a contractor. Enough said.


----------



## Sparkie

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Waiting for a contractor. Enough said.



Anyone else see that one episode of _Daria_ where Jane and Trent hire the contractor the rebuild their gazebo?  That's what I'm picturing as I read the above quote.


----------



## Graham Irwin

Haven't been posting much here lately, as I'm editing Book II of my trilogy and writing Book III...

Seems I have a lot of loose threads to match up, a lot of characters who need stronger arcs.

You guys ever get so lost in your worlds that you forget about the real one?


----------



## Dark Huntress

Graham Irwin said:


> Haven't been posting much here lately, as I'm editing Book II of my trilogy and writing Book III...
> 
> Seems I have a lot of loose threads to match up, a lot of characters who need stronger arcs.
> 
> You guys ever get so lost in your worlds that you forget about the real one?



I have the opposite problem. I am to in the real world to spend time in my fantasy world. Some call it writers block, others procrastination.

So today I will be looking at my research notes for my novel, organizing them and quickly putting them back in my notebook before I head off to the movies.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

I'm eating my daily grilled chicken with rice, while silently yearning for adventure.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Getting ready for class, hopefuly the Prof will show up today. I have to drive  2-hrs to get there and last class I was there ALONE! Seems everyone else got a call telling them class was canceled _but_ me. I was not ammused! :timebomb:


----------



## Kelise

Knitting a scarf for my partner for valentine's day. We _were_ going to celebrate V-day by seeing who could be the most ridiculous, and then he found something he simply had to buy me. So I think we'll be celebrating it a little late.

That said, my christmas present from him still hasn't arrived. Neither of us are too used to this whole couples thing yet.


----------



## Graham Irwin

Taking my customary Sunday off from writing. Mocked up a cover for Book III, please take a look through the link in my signature.

Book II is almost finished!

I will do much nothing today, and it will be good.


----------



## Argentum

It's Monday 6pm here. At work. There was a rush of kids, thank goodness it's gone down to 4 kids. I am drinking Camomile Citrus tea (new year's resolution: drink tea!) and waiting for a moment to sneak away and eat a Twix.


----------



## Graham Irwin

Victory Lap!! Book II just finished!! I mailed off for my proof!! Can't wait to have the first copy in my hands!!

Now Book III....

Ugh.  I mean whee!!! I love writing!!! It's my dream, etc.


----------



## Jess A

Looking for lunch before I go out. 

I located: A handful of blackberries and half a miniature carton of milk, which I am currently consuming with glee. It seems I need to go food shopping tomorrow.


----------



## San Cidolfus

Discovered that I can find neither pants nor my keys.  I only have time to search for one.  Which is better to leave the house without?


----------



## Devor

San Cidolfus said:


> Discovered that I can find neither pants nor my keys.  I only have time to search for one.  Which is better to leave the house without?



Look for the pants and pray the keys are still in the pocket.


----------



## Jess A

Sitting here true to my username and scowling in fury. 

I don't have a car at the moment, so I have to rely on public transport and taxis until I get one (thankfully within the next few months). I waited an hour for a taxi. I live and work in a busy, large suburb. It should not happen. I have worked all day and I am exhausted. 

Now I am preparing to have a nice cold beer and watch a DVD.


----------



## Kelise

Reading Dune for the first time. Long overdue, I know. I confess I was hesitant to start it in case I may not love it, but thankfully I'm finding it utterly awesome 20 pages in. All thanks to the book club I'm in: Fiction Book Club


----------



## Xanados

I have been spending my days doing some "daily" writing exercises on my blog. I'm also finishing up Sanderson's Elantris.


----------



## San Cidolfus

Sewing the threads of my latest creation and trying to decipher Nine Inch Nails lyrics by ear.  I don't believe Mister Reznor is telling me anything wholesome.


----------



## Muqtada

Thankful that even though my internet was 'disconnected' four days ago, it still appears to be working... using the opportunity to listen to as much Streelight Manifesto as possible, in case I soon lose the privilege.


----------



## Xanados

Fantine said:


> Im playing wow ,its my favorite mmorpg



How long have you been playing? Raid progression? Achievement points? Do you know the lore inside-out? What's your favourite class? What do you think about MoP?


----------



## Sparkie

Right now I'm seething.  My Research thread was ninja'd.  *Ninja'd!!!*

It's important to me, dammit!  I need some questions answered!

I'm also counting MS members.  Fifteen more and we hit 1,000 members!


----------



## Muqtada

Putting off writing a lab report draft on cellular respiration by daydreaming of getting published 
Listening to Debussy, if it helps


----------



## Argentum

Sitting here at work hoping not to edit any more book reports today. Trying to distract myself until work ends. Could use some chocolate.


----------



## myrddin173

Doing my happy dance after acing my two exams I took earlier this week.


----------



## Graham Irwin

Enjoying a break from my trilogy.

After finishing the first major edit of Book II and ordering a proof, I've spent time playing games, going on walks, going to movies, reading, watching documentaries. Need to re-charge the brain.

And as a nifty benefit, my dreams are finally taking place in our universe, as opposed to the one I created for my books. It was getting to a point there, when I was waking up and the very first thought on my mind was something about my world or book, that I wasn't enjoying it. Breaks are good.

Next week, back to the inkwell.


----------



## Sparkie

myrddin173 said:


> Doing my happy dance after acing my two exams I took earlier this week.



Grats!

Um, Happy Dance?  Is this dancing public?  Are people staring?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

myrddin173 said:


> Doing my happy dance after acing my two exams I took earlier this week.



Good work.  I bet your happy dance doesn't get as many stares as my angry dance.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Study breaking, setting up my new lappie!!! We got a deal on a 17 inch Toshiba. It's huge compared to the little 15 incher I'm used to using... However it is much easier on the eyes and super freaking fast. Not a bad deal for just under 400$ I can't wait to write on this bad bay. Hehehehe layfull:


----------



## Black Dragon

I just finished doing a major server upgrade, following a bad crash yesterday!  

But with the upgrade, the server should be as fast as ever -  and significantly more stable.  Constant upgrades become necessary when a site is growing fast like Mythic Scribes is.


----------



## Argentum

What am I doing? Let's see. I leave Korea in May, so I'm trying to finish all my projects at work. At the moment I'm editing and typing out a student's story for him to fix later. SO glad it's a slow day. Really helps.


----------



## Argentum

Okay.... I think I just taught myself something about grammar I never could understand before. I was trying to create a language for my book and trying to figure out why the heck I would need two different words for "I/me" "we/us" etc and trying to make up a reason why it would need to be so. I think I just figured out Subject and Object. I swear, of all the grammatical things I couldn't understand (everything), this was probably the most difficult. I figured it out along the lines of "I = important, center of attention" and "Me = not important, just there." Totally by accident, and this is totally silly, but _boy_ am I ecstatic!


----------



## Reaver

I'm happy that you're happy! :wavespin:


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I'd tell ya but then I'd be forced to kill ya.


----------



## Barsook

Working on a blog post about how keep track of my stuff for fiction writing (that whole part about my blinder in that one post here).


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Ran through my trigger chal entry again and fixed some of the major mistakes, added a little spice here and there.  

Feeling pretty good about it... Might acctualy turn it into an full erotic piece if I can ever find the time! 

Atm however, it's nap time. I was up all night cramming for todays lecture. I do hate going in and not having a clue what is being talked about.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Blasting some tunes as I sit here going over flash cards with Latin and Greek word parts on them.

Dashboard Confessional Vindicated OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO HD 720p x264 - YouTube


----------



## San Cidolfus

Catching up after being away for several weeks.  Don't ask me where I went.  I don't remember.

There may be video on YouTube.  We don't know.


----------



## Michaelj

About to get ready to drive to work...


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Hubby went out of town which is not a big deal... However, he wanted to stay longer so he and his friends could go to Vegas which again I was fine with but, I made a point of telling them to check the weather first! 
They swore they would before they left. 
So now where are they? 
They are stuck in the snow storm that is currently hammering I40 with up to 15 inches of snow expected to fall... He now has to reschedual his flight (For a second time) as well as get a hotel room. I'm just so freaking mad I could spit glass. 
I mean really now how hard is it to make sure you leave BEFORE the storm is due to hit? Or even just check the routes weather before you leave?
I'm going to be honest and say that things like this really burn me up. I have just about had it with these half baked ideas, the thoughtlessness and the sheer stupidity of not only him but the majority of the human race. 

God gave us brains for a reason, I do wish people would effin use them once in a while!  
He had just better hope that I won't have to miss my class to come and pick up his sorry rear-end. He will sit there and frickin wait! As it is I missed a lab to take him to the airport.  A little consideration goes a long way! 
Sorry I just had to get that all out! Whew.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Staring at flashcards wishing they were pillows. 


So sleepy! Been running the tanks dry round here, 4 more weeks of classes and I'm done! 

I can't wait for it to be over, I need sleep!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Talking to you guys amid the squalor of my room.  We've got the fire-alarm people coming in tomorrow.


----------



## thetraveler

Attempting to kill off tomorrow's quota early. It's 10PM here, and tomorrow's a busy day, so I'd like to have at least part of me 3k out of the way...


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Woohoo.  Room tidy and they didn't even need to come in.  Unwinding by talking to you people again and sucking my way through a pack of butter toffees.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Celebrating a little bit... 
Negotiated a new contract for one of my subs. 
Got 10$/hr more than they had orig offered. Being a real blunt B*tch has its advantages somedays


----------



## thetraveler

Attempting to recover from the Hunger Games. I left at 3, staggering like Haymitch on a bender, got home at 3:30, fell asleep by 3:45, then had to wake up at 5:45 to take my dad into work. Midnight showings need to be on Friday nights.


----------



## Argentum

Here I am at work on a beautiful Saturday morning/afternoon. If it's a slow day, I can get some editing in and then head to a cafe afterwards for some writing. ^^ Tis a good day!


----------



## Rikilamaro

Working. It's going to be a horrible night, but at least I have lots of time to work on my story, or homework. Yep, story wins.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Lucky me... (not)

I get to study the Endocrine system and a few others all day long! It's cold and raining here so I can't even go outside and pretend that it's all good.   I really just want to crawl back into bed where it's nice and warm.


----------



## Xanados

Trying to fix my pc.

Well, looks like it's time to go back to using my crappy laptop.
If anyone knows how to stop a computer shutting itself off every 5 minutes, please tell me.
Looks like the problem still persists even when I do a full OS reinstall. Brilliant. No Word on my PC. 

*Sigh*


----------



## The Blue Lotus

is it overheating? Try cleaning out the dust. That was the problem with my  old one. There was dust on the circut boards.


----------



## myrddin173

A friend of mine and I went back to our high school to see their production of Footloose.  Pretty good, though I would question a couple of the casting choices...


----------



## Sheilawisz

@Xanados: That sounds like it could be caused by a dust and static problem, try cleaning everything inside with a can of compressed air and see if it works =) If the problem persists, maybe you need to change the ventilator of the power source or just have it cleaned, good luck!!


----------



## MAndreas

Right now?  Sending submissions to agents and stressing.  Plus playing around online and pretty much ignoring the novella I really need to finish.  And lastly, dreading going to work tomorrow (amazing how much of sunday gets lost to depression about monday...)


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Trying to be a decent human and not kill the person sitting next to me... However it don't look good!  They keep annoying me while I am cramming for my test... >.>


----------



## Argentum

Editing kids' book reports at work. Also trying to edit my manuscript on the side. I'm almost too afraid to change anything... ah well, I'll get over it.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

just took my mock exam online Pulled a 97 on both medical terms and my Latin!  
Now If I can just keep the trend rolling with Anatomy, Phyiology and Biology I'll be gone like goose spit in a wind storm :bounce:


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Suffering from sleep deprivation. Also, a persitant ear infection.


----------



## Xanados

Just finished reading "the Council of Elrond" chapter of the Fellowship. 
Well, that's not entirely accurate: I only got halfway.
I was too busy going back and forth trying to really get into my mind the information that Tolkien deemed necessary to spew out. 

The next half tommorow!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Man I have managed to freak myself out over this test so badly I'm acctually thinking about ditching class tomorrow... 

I guess the thing that kills me is that the hubby does not understand WHY I insist on near perfection... He was happy skating by in college, where as I _MUST_ be at the top of the class. Not just because I'm a bit OCD either, I need the scholarships and the GPA. 
He is not making this easy.  

The last three days have been spent begging him for peace and quiet while I try to memorize the million little things that may or may not be on those papers tomorrow and all I get is a "Umm... No, go someplace else!"

Where would I go dude it's midnight??? as Daddy would say, "What a dingbat!" 
I really can't wait to move, at least I know my roommates will hardly ever speak let alone make a ton of noise.


----------



## thetraveler

Trying to concentrate on writing when my girlfriend's life is falling to pieces because of her parents sudden control-freak rampage. I have a self-imposed deadline, and I don't intend to break it, but it's hard when almost every waking moment of my day is spent thinking about her and wishing that things were better.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

thetraveler said:


> Trying to concentrate on writing when my girlfriend's life is falling to pieces because of her parents sudden control-freak rampage. I have a self-imposed deadline, and I don't intend to break it, but it's hard when almost every waking moment of my day is spent thinking about her and wishing that things were better.


Luck with that. That's a real drag...


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Whew. Passed! 96% only missed 3 q's over all 4 tests.  

Now I think I need a nap:Tongue:


----------



## Rikilamaro

The Blue Lotus said:


> Whew. Passed! 96% only missed 3 q's over all 4 tests.
> 
> Now I think I need a nap:Tongue:



Congrats on the A! Way to go, girl! 
Hopefully I can channel some of your mojo for my test this afternoon.
Take a nap, you deserve it!


----------



## thetraveler

The Blue Lotus said:


> Luck with that. That's a real drag...



Tell me about it. The weird thing is that they were completely okay with us up until last Wednesday. We didn't advance our physical relationship further, they knew we were kissing, they knew we said 'I love you', they knew it all and they were okay with it. Then Wednesday, they snapped and went into lockdown mode out of _nowhere_, and now her mom thinks I'm the devil incarnate... It's a crapshoot. Combine that with what's happening to both my girlfriend and I's best friends(who are in a similar situation with each other)... I've gotten 500 words out, though... :-/


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Rikilamaro said:


> Congrats on the A! Way to go, girl!
> Hopefully I can channel some of your mojo for my test this afternoon.
> Take a nap, you deserve it!




Good luck!  If I can pass Latin, Anatomyx2, Physiology and Biology you can pass your class


----------



## Rikilamaro

At this moment I am cursing the original idea of becoming a nurse and staring at my clinical paperwork in the hopes that it will accomplish itself. Also, no luck so far. Maybe I need an enchanted pen - anyone got one I can borrow?


----------



## Ireth

I'm listening to Enya while thinking about aspects of my various stories, and wondering where on earth most of my day went. So much for productivity.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Rikilamaro said:


> At this moment I am cursing the original idea of becoming a nurse and staring at my clinical paperwork in the hopes that it will accomplish itself. Also, no luck so far. Maybe I need an enchanted pen - anyone got one I can borrow?



You can have mine! It's a little wonky sometimes it starts writing silly things like "the sky is blue, and so are you! Leave me be and do your own darn work!!!!" but... Hey I mean it writes all by its self!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

:timebomb: My brand new puter went poot!:timebomb:

I bought my new computer 31 days ago... Today I get a system error message informing me that the comp is overheating. 

I take it to bestbuy where I bought it and they said I have to send it to Toshiba, I asked how long would it take?
Answer: 3 weeks min. 

WHAT!!!!!! 
I _need_ my pc. Every last note/silde/ homework assignment etc is on here!!!! 

Finals are in 2 weeks!

3 weeks my big toe! I asked if it was posiable for them to just swap this out for a new one?

Had you brought it in  yesterday we could have done that, but it is 31 days old, not 30....   So I ask well is there anything else you can do?  The reply was; sure we can loan you a pc until yours comes back for 200$ 

It really is just not my day!!!!

Now really, how hard would it have been for them to oh; IDK just open a new one and transfer the files so I could go about my week.... :Frown:

The day is rated G double R!

Night folks.


----------



## Argentum

Is your computer really dead after 31 days??? That's awful! Mine's overheating like crazy too, but it's 2 years old (no idea what's wrong with it).

I am AWFUL when it comes to understanding Show vs. Tell. I know the basics. Describing is better than telling through dialogue. And I can understand when describing is better than 'telling' through description. Ex: 'He was mad'. vs. 'His eyes narrowed and the corner of his eye twitched'. But when it comes to my own writing? I can't seem to get the knack of it. Which is why Patrick Rothfuss and his books are helping me immensely. He does a good job of showing and I'm one of those people who needs a million examples before I can really grasp it. *deep breath* So, right now, I'm editing my WIP trying to change my tell into show. Wish me luck!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Argentum said:


> Is your computer really dead after 31 days??? That's awful! Mine's overheating like crazy too, but it's 2 years old (no idea what's wrong with it).
> 
> I am AWFUL when it comes to understanding Show vs. Tell. I know the basics. Describing is better than telling through dialogue. And I can understand when describing is better than 'telling' through description. Ex: 'He was mad'. vs. 'His eyes narrowed and the corner of his eye twitched'. But when it comes to my own writing? I can't seem to get the knack of it. Which is why Patrick Rothfuss and his books are helping me immensely. He does a good job of showing and I'm one of those people who needs a million examples before I can really grasp it. *deep breath* So, right now, I'm editing my WIP trying to change my tell into show. Wish me luck!



Yeps... it sucks too! I am sending it to Toshiba later this afternoon, they will give me a loaner to use until I can get mine back but ugh what a hassel. You know... 

As for your WIP Good luck!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Sympathies Lotus.  I've had plenty of nasty puter experiences in my time.  Including missing an assignment deadline due to it suddenly deactivating,  I swear that thing is steam-powered.  My tutor was very kind and gave me an extension though.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I really need a hug!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

The Blue Lotus said:


> I really need a hug!



Lotus, have a great big hug!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Lotus, have a great big hug!


Thanks Aidan. 

As for me my plans for the remainder of the day are pretty simple. 

I have an Idea that I'm going to write down and start working on. It's a dark twisted messy chick lit, a woman cursed to fall in love time and again yet these relationships are impossiable... excited to see how it turns out because it fits my mood perfectly atm. Other than that I plan to get all my sails in the wind. 
If I'm lucky I won't remember today, or yesterday even happend! 
I already arranged a ride to class just in case I'm too hung over to drive, because I'm not stupid.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Lotus, I have to leave now but I will come back to the chat tonight!! You know that you can count with me whenever that you need to talk, I send you my best wishes and hugs =)


----------



## TWErvin2

I'm checking out email and this forum before attending my council meeting tonight.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Good morning people of the site  

I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Saigonnus

At the moment, just hanging around the house having just cooked lunch, hung the laundry to dry and cleaned up the bedroom a smidge. Listening to tunes (Alice in Chains at the moment) and contemplating on getting some writing done.


----------



## Shockley

Finishing up a western short story. It will be my third completed short story, and the only one I don't see as total trash. Other than that I'm laying the groundwork for my next foray into fantasy writing, working and doing school. Good life, really.


----------



## Xanados

I have just bought my first pet, a Cavalier King Charles Tri-Colour Spaniel pup.  I've been busy buying all of the necessities. I shall call him Samwise. "Sam" for short. Samwise, the Loyal.

Edit: I now have him in my house. He's been tired the entire day and all he wants to do is sleep. He has played a bit, though, but not very much. Is this normal for a 10 week old pup? He seems very drowsy. The family is a little bit concerned since we've never had a dog.
He also has a slight case of watery eyes.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I wish you the best with your new pet, Xanados!! I love pets, they are great and become a real part of your life and your family faster than you imagine =)

I have never had a dog, but I have a cat and when he was a baby he would sleep a lot and get tired very quickly, so maybe it's the same with a puppy dog.

Samwise is a wonderful name!!


----------



## Xanados

Sheilawisz said:


> I wish you the best with your new pet, Xanados!! I love pets, they are great and become a real part of your life and your family faster than you imagine =)
> 
> I have never had a dog, but I have a cat and when he was a baby he would sleep a lot and get tired very quickly, so maybe it's the same with a puppy dog.
> 
> Samwise is a wonderful name!!


Thank you, Sheilawisz. We've, meaning my brother and I, shortened it to "Sam" for the family, but it's obviously Samwise (Gamgee).

Edit: These historical tomes arrived today.


----------



## Argentum

Cute dog!

At the moment, I'm stuck with writer's block, trying to think up some story ideas, and eyeing the last glass of cold green tea latte waiting for me in the fridge.. Mmmmmm


----------

